# offshore rod help



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

i'm building a standup trolling rod for the first time. blank is a seeker CTSF60XH with aftco hd roller guides. i have the 5 roller kit. but it seems at might need more than the 5. is that normal ?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

what's the action, line rating on the blank? 5 guides and a tip is probably fine especially if the rod is on the hvy side.


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

it is a 6 foot blank 50-80 but has a somewhat soft tip


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, my 5'6 trolling rods have 5 + tip, my 5'9 has the same. i think i would put one more on but maybe someone else can comment on that. try to research some factory rods of similar length/action. i would guess they have more than 5.


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

ok thanks. after the stripper there is 2 different size rollers. if i do buy another one should i add a small one or big one ?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

do you have another rod handy to compare? if the front roller is big enough then i would probably add one more (second smallest size) roller. not an expert but i do that with smaller rods i build if i feel the need for an additional guide. not sure what size my front rollers are but they rise about 2" above the rod. not sure if i'd want one much larger.


----------

